
Ask HN: Why build a project to selfhost? - hlassen
Every so often, articles about projects, which allow selfhosting, are posted here and it seems they are more frequent now, than some time back. Often these are clones of popular services like mattermost and rocket chat as clones of slack. I would like to know whom those projects target and what their business model is (in case there is a company behind it).<p>Are these project using the open version as marketing to gain some initial traction for their eventual SaaS offering?
======
stanislavb
On the topic of self-hosted solutions, "Awesome Self Hosted" was released
today. [https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/](https://selfhosted.libhunt.com/) .
You can find almost all self-hosted web apps and compare them by popularity
and dev activity (maintenance).

The business model of most of those project is offering premium support, I
think. Although, some of them will be using this strategy as a pure marketing
channel.

~~~
hlassen
Thanks for the great link! I had no clue reddit allows selfhosting, but of
course such projects only make sense with a large community...

------
Slaul
If you can self host you don't have to worry about the service dying and
leaving you out to dry.

